# double crossover or double slip?



## jimbostan (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi all,
I'm a newbie just starting to plan my layout. I have two parallel tracks where all traffic will be running in the same direction on both tracks. I want my trains to cross between either track and I'd like to conserve the space required for this so I'm looking at a double crossover or a double slip as I understand that either will do the job. IE. either will allow traffic to stay on one track or cross over to the other.....correct?

I like the idea of the double crossover as 'straight through' traffic will stay 'straight' on the same track. If I use a double slip then 'straight through' traffic will stay on the same track but will 'veer' in and out of the slip (I really need to get up to speed on the terminology)...do I have that right?

I see that the double cross is typically more $$...which is not a primary concern if it's the best thing to use in this situation however, I've seen a few notes from folks saying that they've had troubles with the double crosses...dead spots etc.

oh yeah...and finally, the fact that all traffic moving through this will always be in the same direction means I don't have to worry about polarity issues?.....I can go electro or insul frog??

.......thanks in advance............J


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

You'll need a double crossover, as seen below the tower. For space considerations, I had to use a couple on my layout. 










Here's the other one. I haven't had any problems with them and they do save a lot of space. Prototype railroads didn't like them, but did have them.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Apart from strangely contorting the track arrangement, using a double slip would also not quite be operationally the same as two trains could not pass each other on the straight tracks like they could with the double crossover, as all of the routes are tightly super-imposed in the same space.

Slips are really only used in very specific situations where space is really tight and should be thought of as conceptually the same as a diamond crossing with connecting tracks rather. It's not a double crossover between two parallel tracks.

Where you normally find double slips are in congested passenger stations to replace a whole bunch of *single* crossovers (in the same direction) between multiple tracks to drastically shorten the length and also straighten out the diverging routes.


----------



## jimbostan (Mar 13, 2015)

Ah.....thanks cv_acr.....I hadn't considered two trains trying to go through the double slip on the 'straight' tracks at the same time.......that's a no-go.........thanks!

Chet...........thanks for the photos and it's good know that you've had no problems with your double crossovers........do you care to provide the manufacturer's name?

All.....am I correct that, as all my traffic through the double crossover is unidirectional, I don't have to worry about DCC polarity issues?

.......thx..................J


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

The double crossovers are Shinohara code 70. The also make code 83 and 100. I am still in the stone ages running DC only, but I believe they are DCC friendly. Both of mine are used in yard areas to save space.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Take a look at the double crossover. You can cross from either track to the other or continue straight. It would serve your purpose fine. I need then to save space in my yards.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I had no problems with a double crossover in my yard but the one I put on the high speed mainlines caused so many problems I took it out after I redid it for the third time. It was a code 83 Walthers. Went with 4 #6 turnouts but they eat up a lot of space. 46" versus 19 1/2" for the double crossover. 
The one good thing about 4 turnouts is you can have the crossovers in two different locations thus saving some space. That's what I did.
This can also give you a passing siding to use.

If you use one just make sure you install it very flat and don't have a grade change too close, leave at lease 9 " level track lead in. (was part of my problem).

Magic


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes model railroaders use double Xovers & slips to "save" space. But like ones used by the real RRs they are *mechanical nightmares *so *they're maintenance headaches*. So like the real RRs avoid them at all cost & use them only in* VERY *congested areas.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You're getting a little wrapped up here. Having an insulated frog doesn't remove the potential polarity issue. It just means that your potential polarity issues are limited to the points. It has nothing to do with which direction your locos happen to be running when they pass the turnout in question.

You will still have to check for a common rail. In other words, if you can trace no pattern on your layout where the left rail will suddenly want to become the right one (or positive becoming negative, if you prefer), then you'll be fine. I think, though, that a double crossover, by definition, requires an insulated section of track because you can't NOT introduce a reversing loop by using one, even if the trailing side never gets used.

How to properly correct and insulate / wire any issues will depend on whether you are running DC or DCC.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

jimbostan said:


> Ah.....
> 
> All.....am I correct that, as all my traffic through the double crossover is unidirectional, I don't have to worry about DCC polarity issues?
> 
> .......thx..................J


You are correct, a double crossover itself does not present any polarity
issue. 

I would use Insulfrog turnouts, however. They are much easier
to use and require no insulated joiners in the frog rails. The only reason to go
withe the Electrofrog would be that you have short wheel base
locos with insufficient power pickup.

Don


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

The Shinohara double cross over is insulated right down the center of the cross over and the through rails, and power is fed from the ends of the crossover, and the points power the track to the center of the crossover. I have 4 power feeds to the crossover, one at each track entering the crossover.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

On a double cross over wire all four of the switch motors to the same switch so that all of the turnout change at the same time or you will have short. I have both double slips and crossovers on my layout. I prefer electro frog, but it dose require more wiring.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

To make your double crossover easier to use I would
control it with only 2 push buttons (or one switch if Tortoise
motors). Connect all of the diverting together and all of
the straight through together. All points would throw when
you pushed one button that selects the route you want.

Don


----------

